# Making Bow Strings



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have three recurve bows. The strings are old since I haven't shot the bows for a very long time. I can buy bow strings "on line" through Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops at around $15.00 each. I would like to make my own. A man I knew years ago made all his own bow strings but sadly he isn't with us now.

I always "served" my stings with nock placement wraps. I still have a serving bobbin. My question: What line do you use? :shrug: Recommendations would be appreciated. NJ Rich


----------



## zeke (Jun 11, 2003)

NJ RICH
I allways used B50 dacron.I made the flemish style strings.They are easy to make with a little practice.Yoy can get the materials from three rivers archery supplies,they might be on line they may have instructions also.Hope this helps and good luck.
Zeke


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Zeke,

Thanks for the info. This is a great site. www.3riversarchery.com They certainly have a lot to choose from in the way of supplies and equipment. 
Thanks again, NJ Rich


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Aye, you can get most all of what you need for traditional archery at Three Rivers Archery; it's where I get my string making material. 

My brother used to work there many years back, he was a great fan of long bows, and I lean heavily (just about entirely) toward recurves so we were constantly having "in shop" discussions about which was best. My favorite "discussion" involved which shot the fastest arrow, a recurve or a long bow. There was a 20 yard target butt and chronograph machine set up in the warehouse so he loosed an arrow from his 65# Howard Hill long bow and it clocked 165 feet per second, and I loosed "his" heavy spined arrow (the same arrow he had just loosed) from my 45# Bear Kodiak recurve at 185# feet per second. "Nuff said", but I've never heard the end of it.


----------

